# How much per month to live in Spain living a cheap lifestyle?



## john420 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi guys, thinking about moving somewhere in Spain from the UK and wondering how much per month it would cost to just basically survive living in a 1 bedroom flat. I don't live an expensive lifestyle at all, no car or buying different clothes every week or eating out and going out drinking and such. Basically what I do for a living is just go to gym and eat, that's it really lol. So once the flats rent is paid and the utility bills like water and electric are too, all I need to really buy then is a gym membership and a fair bit of food (I hear fresh food is pretty cheap in Spain compared to the UK and seems to be more preferable than processed food unlike in the UK). I intend to take£1500 with me to get by for 2 months and hopefully I find a job in that space of time and if not then back home I go. You guys reckon £1500 will get me by for 2 months living a cheap lifestyle?

Thanks


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

john420 said:


> Hi guys, thinking about moving somewhere in Spain from the UK and wondering how much per month it would cost to just basically survive living in a 1 bedroom flat. I don't live an expensive lifestyle at all, no car or buying different clothes every week or eating out and going out drinking and such. Basically what I do for a living is just go to gym and eat, that's it really lol. So once the flats rent is paid and the utility bills like water and electric are too, all I need to really buy then is a gym membership and a fair bit of food (I hear fresh food is pretty cheap in Spain compared to the UK and seems to be more preferable than processed food unlike in the UK). I intend to take£1500 with me to get by for 2 months and hopefully I find a job in that space of time and if not then back home I go. You guys reckon £1500 will get me by for 2 months living a cheap lifestyle?
> 
> Thanks


Overall living costs aren't much different to the UK.

Depends on where you choose to live but £1500 will barely cover 2mths rent plus upfront deposit on a flat, and that's entering into a contract for a long term let of 6/ 12 months.

As to getting a job in 2mths.....are you aware of the levels up of unemployment in Spain?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My rule of thumb is whatever you'd spend in the the UK in pounds, would be the same number in euros - roughly!!! 

But it very much depends on the area you choose 

If you're lucky enough to find work, you'll need an employment contract to enable you to access health insurance and to be a resident. Without that, you will need an alternative proof of income and health cover. 

£1500 will cover you for 2 months tops, although you may need that much to start you off on rent, deposits, bills in the first month???
Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

As Brocher and jojo have said, for day to day living 1,500 pounds might be enough, but it could be a problem having that amount for *the first two months* as you'll need to find the deposit for your flat and the gym membership.
However, the real spanner in the works is looking for legal work. Depending on your age and the area of Spain and the type of work you're looking at anything from 11% (north) to 36% (south)









However, if you want to give it a try and you're not dragging anyone else around with you, why not? 

It's a good idea to have a general view of the country you're going to live in , so I'd look up here and on the net in general employment/ unemployment in Spain, economy, outlook, recession etc and all the regions that you're interested in. You might find that you want to invest that money in job training, several holidays, finding a different place to live in the UK.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Gym membership is €30 in my town and you can live on €100 a week if you like lentils and garbanzos and buy seasonal veg from the market, and use the free wifi centre. There are one-bed flats to let from €200 a month.

Getting a job is another matter though. There ain't none.

You could try Workaway and get free board and lodging in exchange for a few hours work each day. My friend uses workawayers to whitewash and clean her house.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Gym membership is €30 in my town and you can live on €100 a week if you like lentils and garbanzos and buy seasonal veg from the market, and use the free wifi centre. There are one-bed flats to let from €200 a month.
> 
> Getting a job is another matter though. There ain't none.
> 
> You could try Workaway and get free board and lodging in exchange for a few hours work each day. My friend uses workawayers to whitewash and clean her house.


I rarely spend much more than 100€ a week on food for 3 of us

only one of us eats garbanzos & only one eats lentils (not the same one!)


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I rarely spend much more than 100€ a week on food for 3 of us
> 
> only one of us eats garbanzos & only one eats lentils (not the same one!)


Yes, but I was assuming that would include other bills, transport and the occasional trip to the pub!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes, but I was assuming that would include other bills, transport and the occasional trip to the pub!


I did wonder!!

thankfully we have no regular transport costs - but we do eat & drink out now & then - not from the 100€ a week sadly


----------



## RDT (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm guessing, based on this thread and closed threads from the past, that a couple with 1 dog and no children would do okay living on Mallorca with a monthly income of 3,100€ after tax.

We don't live an extravagant lifestyle and would like to rent (long term) a 3 or 4 bedroom house with a small bit of property and privacy on the South coast.

Based on internet research and the cost of living lists posted here I think we'd be fine but I don't want to take anything for granted these days. Is the cost of living really as crippling as some let on or complain about?

Thoughts from Mallorca residents would be appreciated, thanks.

Regards,

Ron


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

RDT said:


> I'm guessing, based on this thread and closed threads from the past, that a couple with 1 dog and no children would do okay living on Mallorca with a monthly income of 3,100€ after tax.
> 
> We don't live an extravagant lifestyle and would like to rent (long term) a 3 or 4 bedroom house with a small bit of property and privacy on the South coast.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

I'm not on Mallorca, but yes, you should be absolutely fine on that figure


however, since your flags indicate that you're a non-EU citizen, I don't know if it would be enough to secure a resident visa - you need to check with your nearest Spanish Consulate


----------



## RDT (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks, xabiachica.

By the time we actually make the move (Feb/Mar 2015) any issues regarding residency/citizenship will be taken care of.

Cheers!


----------



## sunlight9 (Sep 22, 2014)

I think you'll be OK with £1500 for 2 months (probably without the gym membership) as prices are constantly going up.


----------



## Allay sea (Aug 22, 2014)

I spent the last two winters in playa Flamenca. For a two bed apartment I paid €450 PCM which included the utility bills and one month deposit which was returned to me when I was leaving. I cooked all my meals and ate very well for very little.


----------

